# Epson R2000 DTG ? small home biznes..



## Martinled

hi ,any one use Epson R2000 DTG ? how is work with white on black fabric. That printer cost about 1600-2000 GBP ,so its good enough for a small home biznes??? about 30 t-shirts a week (more-less) or ,
something else will be better for that money.
Thanks


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

F2000? R2000?
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Smalzstein

For this money you will not get a good DTG build.


----------



## sodrisc

i think he means the r2000 diy dtg thats on ebay.co.uk, if i was starting out i would be tempted but i think i would go for the r3000 diy dtg that appears on there from time to time, its the same price, but seems alot better, i almost pulled the trigger on it myself but decided to stick with what i have.


----------



## Martinled

Smalzstein said:


> For this money you will not get a good DTG build.


Epson R2000 DTG Direct to Garment Digital T-Shirt Printer A3 8 Colour inc White 010343878396 | eBay


----------



## cjellwood

Hey that is my printer


----------



## Martinled

cjellwood said:


> Hey that is my printer


exactly


----------



## Ben KDIS

We're looking at taking the plunge on this machine too. Seen samples, they look great. Chris is also super helpful.

What are the main pros and cons between using R2000 and R3000? I've read on here that the CISS system in the R3000 would be problematic for white inks - is that nonsense?


----------



## Smalzstein

Ben KDIS said:


> We're looking at taking the plunge on this machine too. Seen samples, they look great. Chris is also super helpful.
> 
> What are the main pros and cons between using R2000 and R3000? I've read on here that the CISS system in the R3000 would be problematic for white inks - is that nonsense?


On the contrary it would be less problematic.


----------



## daytripper100

Hey guys don't bother with cjellwood . I bought one from ebay back in March. I am wishing i never dealt with the guy . It does not print in the first go , You have to constantly cancel and resend the print jobs to get it to print , It has 2 flashing red lights on it which he said was not there when he tested the printer before delivery , Pretty hard to believe when this has happened since day one. Anyway he said he would replace the printer then he said that the problem could develop again on a new printer so the best bet was to buy it back of me . I was told that the printer he used for the conversion was brand new but i have just read a post on here that he has been buying used machines on ebay to convert into DTG . Now last night he wanted me to keep the printer and wait until he sold it to someone else who didn't mind the flashing red lights. I said no and that its best to just meet up and exchange it back over .

On 23 May 2014 20:31, Chris @ Simbits <[email protected]> wrote:
are you ok with me taking the printer next time I am near your way then paying you within 2 weeks of collection? It will be fast for me to do it that way because I can sell it on very fast when it is here with me

I do believe that he has put some good printers out there but he certainly does not want to give me any help or a refund , The only course of action i have now is to go to the small claims court to get my money back. Anyone who has had bother with him or his printers can PM me . I have nearly 100 email scripts where you can see this all unfolding ! 

Oh and all of his printers has been pulled of ebay in the last cpl of days.


----------



## cjellwood

I offered this guy a refund but he said he did not trust me to take the printer away for an inspection before I give him the refund. Then I find out he is stalking my other customers trying to look for reasons to blackmail me into giving him an all expenses paid replacement for a fault that he caused. Fortunately my other customers are happy and honest.

70 printers have been sold the past 2 years. 4 had faults that were repaired. Some of the old stock have noise issues that I am now buying time to go around replacing noisy parts for customers that mind the noise. Not bad stats really.

Im not one for putting the laundry out but heres a quote from email
*From:* ******* 
*To:* Chris @ Simbits 
*Sent:* Tuesday, April 29, 2014 1:33 PM
*Subject:* Re: DTG Printer


Alright mate no probs , The printer still is coming up with the 2 red lights , I called you this morning as i could not get it to print . After the 6-7th attempt it went and printed 5 shirts in a row . Its beginning to be a bit of a pain having to try get it going in the morning . Can we switch this printer over with another ? *Also after every print i need to switch the printer to the correct port in the rip software as it keeps jumping to COMM 10 for some reason* . Cheers mate

Maybe one would think the problem there is not the printer but the COMM port issue. Try printing on another PC before issuing the order for new printers and blackmail


----------



## LioChelmsford

Anyone thinking of buying a printer from Chris, go for it. After spending some time with Chris I know how much time and attention to detail he has put into making these very reasonably priced DTG printers. Regards the guy with the flashing lights, once you set up your RIP with all the settings, you have to quit the application and restart it for it to remember the settings (no big deal and no fault of the printer). 

The belt on mine started to slip once I got it back home, Chris replaced the part for me the following day (can't say fairer than that).

I now have a DTG printer that prints on dark and white tshirts, and I can also print the same image in two and three pass without any registration issues (I did have to apply a bit of a software cheat on this).

All in all, great DTG printer and looking forward to all the new modifications Chris is now making to improve it further.


----------



## Dragonblood

Hello There

I was buy The One Printer from cjellwood and i tell is great.
Small amount of time, ink, money and you have great professional T-Shirt.

Colleague came to me with a beautiful brand new printer, explained to me everything, showed pomnoc it was very useful but if someone tries to do something Conversely let it be no surprise that he does not go.
Here is some picture.

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/zebatka/website/ebay/DSC00113.jpg

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/zebatka/website/ebay/DSC00112.jpg

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/zebatka/website/ebay/DSC00111.jpg
Thank You cjellwood


----------



## Smalzstein

This is a bit lame when somegets bashed and then two new members appear and both of their new posts are praising the poster that was bashed. Lame.


----------



## cjellwood

Smalzstein said:


> This is a bit lame when somegets bashed and then two new members appear and both of their new posts are praising the poster that was bashed. Lame.


Im now asking customers to give feedback here so there is a fair and balanced view of my printers. Its not fair that one customer destroys my reputation when there are 70 other happy customers. Just a shame my customers have to make new accounts here which looks suspicious.

I travel up and down the M1 every week supplying, upgrading and fixing my printers msot of the time at no charge to the customer so definately do not deserve a sucker punch without good reason

A couple of months ago I did make a post about my printers here so to give customers a place to discuss it, complain or cheer but the mods took it down saying it was commercial etc.


----------



## daytripper100

I wont be replying to your nonsense Chris , All other contact with you will be through the courts . ! !


----------



## daytripper100

To anyone following this thread , I have tried the following 

Reinstalled the Epson driver (Fixed the com 10 issue ) But still has flashing lights

Reinstalled the rip software ( Still has flashing lights)

Installed all software and drivers onto laptop ( Still has flashing lights)

Installed EK Rip and printer still has the flashing red lights . 

No more testing needed - End result - Faulty printer ! Since day one the printer had issues !


----------



## GBdtgPro1

Ben KDIS said:


> We're looking at taking the plunge on this machine too. Seen samples, they look great. Chris is also super helpful.
> 
> What are the main pros and cons between using R2000 and R3000? I've read on here that the CISS system in the R3000 would be problematic for white inks - is that nonsense?


Hi,The CISS which has buttons to reset is very good.im using that kind of ciss sience 7-8months,never had any problem.


----------



## Martinled

GBdtgPro1 said:


> Hi,The CISS which has buttons to reset is very good.im using that kind of ciss sience 7-8months,never had any problem.
> 
> Regards:


Yes I see,very nice quality printing


----------



## daytripper100

Just found this on ebay . Epson R2000 DTG Printer, with t-shirts and accessories such as DTG ink. A3 Size | eBay

Bought 6 months ago from cjellwood (Now trading under the ebay user sfehily2012) printer Has much the same problems as my one . So he is still pumping out faulty printers.


----------



## Andy Hislop

I disagree ..I recently bought a Epson R2000 DTG Printer not directly from Chris but i was informed by the seller who he was and that he had built it...Now i am a complete Technophobic....and i mean that..Never mind i had a idea looked for one and immediately drove down to get it..On my return went on holiday and basically forgot most of the small amount of info i had received..I was approached by a friend to print 20 T-Shirts for his Ski-ing jaunt and like a fool said yep no problem...They had to be done by today 19/02/15...Well to cut a long story short i could only remember how to turn it on...Didnt know how to load a programme or anything..In a panic i emailed Chris and after a short time he replied and told me to log into a computer share programme,send him the log in details and watched while he did it all...I had a issue with a couple of things and the next day he gave his time and experience to sort a Turbo Head Clean (I would have been looking for the nearest ARC Car wash if i hadnt had his help)He did it and i printed the 20 Shirts including heat pressing in 2 hours..
I cannot recommend the product and his services highly enough....yeah you do need to delete the print queue (i did it twice) doing the t-shirts but it doesnt take a minute when you know how(which i do now) so no problem...
I will wager the DTG that cost thousands will have hiccups with certain things especially if you use the WIFI option..


----------



## daytripper100

Chris is a waste of time . No support and poor quality DTG . There is enough people on the internet to confirm this !


----------



## jupitermoon

are you still using the printer you got from chris? i got one late last year and i'm having a ton of problems with it. very hard to get communication from chris, he has emailed me a few times but still so many unanswered questions


----------



## jupitermoon

could you tell me what issues you were having? I have the same model from chris and it seems to mess up every few days. It's incredibly hard trying to figure out how to fix it when there is no manual or help anywhere online.


----------



## cjellwood

jupitermoon said:


> could you tell me what issues you were having? I have the same model from chris and it seems to mess up every few days. It's incredibly hard trying to figure out how to fix it when there is no manual or help anywhere online.


Unfortunately I went bust recently due to bad comments about my printers so there is no more support or spare parts for existing customers.

EIther way it is probably a good idea to upload some pics or video alongside your message so people can help you


----------



## jupitermoon

sorry to hear that.

To anyone else who has this model and cares to help: I would love some advice on how to clean the machine internally, doesn't seem to come apart and I can tell by looking inside that it needs cleaned in the capping station.

Also, black ink isn't printing unless I do a full head charge which wastes so much ink and causes the carts to constantly reset. Half way through prints the carts will need reset and then the rest of the print will come out in dark blue.


----------



## daytripper100

cjellwood said:


> Unfortunately I went bust recently due to bad comments about my printers so there is no more support or spare parts for existing customers.
> 
> EIther way it is probably a good idea to upload some pics or video alongside your message so people can help you


You went BUST because of comments ? I think you went bust because of FAULTY printers and bad support. I have been contacted from various people about you Chris. I have seen your faulty printers being sold on ebay by people trying to get some coin back for the bad purchase they have made. Your printers have bad registration , Head clean every 2 mins when printing White , Flashing red lights !!! You give support for a few weeks then blame the purchaser for breaking the printer ! The whole thing is a JOKE . If you would like to do good in this whole mess i suggest you go and pay everyone back for the faulty printers you were selling. Here is an email which i received not that long ago from a guy you did over in Slovakia. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am from Slovakia, so may be mail comunication is the best for now.......but my number is REMOVED 

Just a short story about my purchase from Chris:

- about 40 days after payment I received a package with base (without printer)..!!!
- it arrived in a thin carton package the bolts were flying all over the box
- After mails and unanswered calls he sent the printer without any instructions 
- when I first put the printer onto the base I realized that the printer is extremely crooked
- those two main rods were touching the center rod that moves the printer up and down, so we had to fix that too
- there were many errors, unplugged wires that he helped me to solve, I sent him many detailed pics and he told me what to do until one day, when he stopped to answer


If I would be from UK I would definitely visit him and ask him what the f*%$ he thinks.....???.............I wanted to go to UK and try to solve this somehow but I have no idea what would this end, so I decided not to go. 
But I had to borrow money from bank to buy the printer and all the Firebird inks etc.........so I am so angry on him.

I sterted with screen printing two years ago and put all my money to screen printing so this was a really bad step for me :-/

I was still not decided to spam the web with negative feedback on his name, but the DAY just arrived )) I cant believe how can he even sleep..!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can tell you Chris that no videos or pics will help you fix any errors on your printers as the whole unit needs rebuilding from the ground up !


----------



## daytripper100

jupitermoon

My one does the same thing when printing white ink , It stops half way through with the blinking red ink light , If i remember correctly Chris posted on here before he started selling the DTG asking about a printer which constantly did head cleans !


----------



## jupitermoon

I have personally received at least 4 emails from different customers of yours chris. All in desperation and asking for some kind of help and support as their machines have been giving them problems from the get go. 
It's extremely shady to do this to people. Your printers are listed as "a printer for life". I have had mine not even half a year and its breaking at every turn. It's unethical, some of these people are just starting off and putting everything they have into trusting you as a seller. It would ease the disappointment a bit if you took ownership and actively tried to help out by fixing problems with a genuine apologetic attitude instead of ignoring peoples queries and problems.


----------



## jupitermoon

have you had any leads in how to fix this problem?
what's your method of cleaning? do you just do head cleans or do you clean internally too?


----------



## Denisssss

Hi everyone...


When I said....the day I am going to spam the web with my feedback just arrived......I realized that may be its not a good step ...as I am not sure if I can even reinstall my laptop because of AcroRip authorization.....I thought even if the Chris doesn't answer to mails about errors and problems...If I would ask him for authorization the AcroRip after windows reinstalation, he would just authorize my new Laptop....so this was the reason I did not post anything to this thread.

My comunication with Chris ended with his promis...that he has a guy in Poland that resells his printers and I could go to this guy for exchanging the BASE because this one I have, has a bad registration so I cant print with underbase, even two same layers on a wood as he showed in some of his first videos.

He told me that he will send the new base to this guy in Poland and I can go to Poland..........but then he did not contact me anymore...I sent him about another three mails like "any news with Poland..???, etc.." but no answer from him.

My printer know prints on white tshirts (thats about 10% of what I wanted to use it for) but from 10 shirts I can throw away about two or three because of leaking/ big drops of ink.
I think there could be a way to fix this, but I have nobody to ask from...........so I dont really use the printer. I found a company that gave me good prices for DTG so I pay them when I have customers for DTG...I dont want to spent 10 hours with pulling my hair out when need to print ten tshirts with this printer. I would rather screenprint them for the same time.

I would really appreciate if some of you can help me with these questions:

- Where I can buy a CISS for this printer..???

- Is it possible to reset all the inks at one time, not reset just one that is empty..???

- Can I download somewhere the AcroRip and install/use it on my new laptop..???


My summary:

I spent 3000 EUR (including inks and pretreatment) for something that is siting on my table and cant be used to make my money back.

I spent many t-shirts and weeks with testing and figuring out how to fix the printer....without results

I could have buy a belt dryer for my screen printing business for that money (I really need it).



Thank you and Have a good day.


----------



## slater732

I have R2000 dtg from simbits, and cannot get white printing whatsoever, it prints colours fine but cannot get white to flow, it was laying down a fine spray at first which had lines through it, now nothing, i have done head clean and leeft it in capping station with cleaner in it over night, even tryed to suck out nozzles with syringe and tube, printer is only 8-10 weeks old, and get reset cart light at least 3-5 times on every shirt i attempt, can someone please advise me as 80% of my orders are white on black,


----------



## daytripper100

slater732 said:


> I have R2000 dtg from simbits, and cannot get white printing whatsoever, it prints colours fine but cannot get white to flow, it was laying down a fine spray at first which had lines through it, now nothing, i have done head clean and leeft it in capping station with cleaner in it over night, even tryed to suck out nozzles with syringe and tube, printer is only 8-10 weeks old, and get reset cart light at least 3-5 times on every shirt i attempt, can someone please advise me as 80% of my orders are white on black,



My one does the same mate , Constant head cleans on the white. His printers are bad news , Its a shame you never saw the posts about him before you purchased , Let me guess --He has stopped replying to you ?


----------



## jupitermoon

Dennis I would resign yourself from ever hearing back from chris. He's not a reliable seller, which unfortunately we have all found out the hard way.


----------



## daytripper100

Hey jupitermoon , Any luck with the white? I have given up with the printer , All it does is flash lights .


----------



## slater732

I have fought with this printer for almost a week in sessions lasting up to 10hrs, not joking on time scale ether, colour prints ok but need it to lay down white as thats most of my orders and why i got the thing in the first place


----------



## jupitermoon

I don't print with white ink just yet, I don't think I will ever after hearing the horror stories.
I just use white vinyl for all my white on black designs.
Mine stopped printing last week, black wasnt working, it was printing dark blue instead. then dark purple. then it worked, then it stopped working. then it stopped printing ink altogether. I'm currently trying to do an ink charge but i can't get through one without resetting the carts a million times


----------



## Denisssss

Yeah.....thats true, I hate myself that I bought this printer. The only thing that calms me down is that I know that I am not alone, but this doesnt solve the situation.

Does any of you know if you can somehow hack the acrorip to use it on another PC, please..???


When I tried to do an ink charge because missing one ink....it was the same......I was not able to do one without resetting about 20 or 30 times.....I am not sure...it took a really long time to do only one ink charge that finaly solved the missing ink.

This printer is not good even for a small business.......even when you get it as a GIFT for free..!!!


----------



## jupitermoon

Acrorip is sooo hard to get. I spent a whole day trying to get it on my other comp, cause I thought the problem might have been software or computer. I managed to just get the trial version. Slater could help, he sent me a couple copies but they wouldn't install for me, just the trial.

I'm gonna need it eventually too.


----------



## slater732

Guys
I received new carts and holders today (from chris) and they have solved most of the reset issues when trying to print, and all levels seem to be reading true, but sadly no white is printing whatsoever, 
at my wits end with this, 
Have asked for advice from chris and he says most people have a 2nd printer, so if one breaks down i can send it away and work with other one!!! hooolllyyy mooollllliiieee,,, 
no-one told me i needed a spare printer for breakdowns, even in the first 10weeks after getting the thing, 
an insult to my intelligence me thinks, anyone care to commentate and shed some light on that, or just to confirm maybe you do need a 2nd printer on hand from the word go!!


----------



## jupitermoon

never mind having 2 printers, are you not still on 3 month warranty???


----------



## slater732

Yes I am, have already stated this but no reply as yet,,


----------



## slater732

The printer has done no more than 10-15 full prints in black shirts, ( properly) so I cant seem to comprehend the head being Fried, all maintenance was carried out to the latter, cleaner carts in at end of day, and head clean, head clean in morning before white carts inserted again, then I was away from Friday to a Monday, but in my absence my business partner carried out head cleans with cleaner in white slots both morning and end of working day, so defo lines were kept clear


----------



## slater732

@julitermoon 
Regarding a 3mth warranty, Chris has stated that he does not recall selling his printers with this agreement, 
And mine now has now just refused to turn on, yesterday it powered up but constant red light cart resets, today no power again, tried changing power leads etc, but nothing, 
After a few mails back and forth from Chris, who by the way doesn't sell printers anymore, I received 2 or 3 rather insulting and ignorant emails, with various choice words from him,,
This guy needs stopped doing this scam to people, he Stated in last mail that he was surprised to hear of other people that are not happy with his service, and would I say who, 
So earlier in this thread he actually asked for feedback from customers who are happy, 
Would anyone who has had his services and Feel the same way as me please continue this thread with your comments, 
As all correspondence I have had I cannot print at minute as I'm seeking legal guidance, just one thing for a guy who doesn't sell printers no more, you were perfectly willing to sell me one last Wednesday/ Thursday to replace my 3 month old printer,


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

I've just stumbled upon this thread and I feel I need to say something. I have one of Chris' Dtg printers and I'm more than happy with it. There were a few teathing problems at first but Chris sorted them. I do have an issue with not being able to do 2 passes as it prints out of register but I only do white or grey tees so just do one pass anyway. Chris was supposed to replace the belt that was causing this but he hasn't but as I say I ain't too fussed.

From what I am reading of the errors people are getting they are exactly what I had when I first took delivery of mine. The solution was a painfully simple one and either that solution didn't work for you guys or Chris didn't pass on the info due to you bad mouthing him on here.

The reason I stumbled onto this thread in the first place is I'm looking for an Epson dtg that I can try and retro fit with a WIMS salvaged from an old knackered Viper. Was going to buy another from Chris but sounds like he isn't making them anymore. Anyone care to sell theirs? ?

James


----------



## lvprinting

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> I've just stumbled upon this thread and I feel I need to say something. I have one of Chris' Dtg printers and I'm more than happy with it. There were a few teathing problems at first but Chris sorted them. I do have an issue with not being able to do 2 passes as it prints out of register but I only do white or grey tees so just do one pass anyway. Chris was supposed to replace the belt that was causing this but he hasn't but as I say I ain't too fussed.
> 
> From what I am reading of the errors people are getting they are exactly what I had when I first took delivery of mine. The solution was a painfully simple one and either that solution didn't work for you guys or Chris didn't pass on the info due to you bad mouthing him on here.
> 
> The reason I stumbled onto this thread in the first place is I'm looking for an Epson dtg that I can try and retro fit with a WIMS salvaged from an old knackered Viper. Was going to buy another from Chris but sounds like he isn't making them anymore. Anyone care to sell theirs? ?
> 
> James


Printing one pass with DTG because the builder won't fix the registration wouldn't make me "more than happy" unless the printer was a $500 special.


Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Why do you need to do two passes? I don't see any benefit in it anyway.


----------



## lvprinting

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> Why do you need to do two passes? I don't see any benefit in it anyway.


You will see the benefit when you print two passes over just one. Black's will look black instead of dark gray and your colors won't look muted after washing it once.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## daytripper100

PurpleMonkey77 AKA Chris


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Ha ha. No I'm definitely not Chris although how I could prove that I've no idea.


----------



## daytripper100

Chris is at it again people , Thought you went bust Chris ?? 

DTG T-Shirt Printer Epson R2000 A3 CMYK+WWWW COMES WITH INK!! | eBay

This time under the ebay id beckymushroom


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

If I remember rightly Chris was from Essex yet the listing says Leeds based?


----------



## daytripper100

Yes he is from Essex, Southend. Chris has used many ebay ids , It's easy just call the number in the listing . Chris thinks he is smart changing ids , Telling people he went bust ??? Trying to get back in the game selling his disco printers (Constant flashing lights) . I am just sickened that he found another victim . 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t456930-3.html

These posts on the t-shirt forums obviously aren't catching enough attention !! As people are still getting burnt by him . 

I also see he has gone into UV printing so people look out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYO6qVSlCDg

cjellwood


----------



## daytripper100

PurpleMonkey77 AKA cjellwood


----------



## daytripper100

cjellwood said:


> Im now asking customers to give feedback here so there is a fair and balanced view of my printers. Its not fair that one customer destroys my reputation when there are 70 other happy customers. Just a shame my customers have to make new accounts here which looks suspicious.
> 
> I travel up and down the M1 every week supplying, upgrading and fixing my printers msot of the time at no charge to the customer so definately do not deserve a sucker punch without good reason
> 
> A couple of months ago I did make a post about my printers here so to give customers a place to discuss it, complain or cheer but the mods took it down saying it was commercial etc.


The verdict has been delivered Chris , Everyone who has posted complaints has a post count more than 1 , And its not only on this thread.


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

No I'm not Chris as I've stated before, I just happen to be a happy customer of his (although by the looks of it I'm the only one). As I have also stated before the flashing lights are an easy solve as Chris solved mine, so if anyone still has their printer and wants to know how to solve it let me know and I will help out.


----------



## daytripper100

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> No I'm not Chris as I've stated before, I just happen to be a happy customer of his (although by the looks of it I'm the only one). As I have also stated before the flashing lights are an easy solve as Chris solved mine, so if anyone still has their printer and wants to know how to solve it let me know and I will help out.


This is the second time you have said it's a simple fix , if it's so easy why don't you tell everyone on here? Chris had no idea on how to fix the flashing lights when i bought it from him. I would think if Chris knows how to fix it he would of posted in here and put all the bad rep about his printers to rest.


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

It's probably because of the slagging off he was getting that he's not bothered. To fix mine he took the casing off and there was a little white wheel top left on the Epson. Was for sensing paper position I think. It wasn't moving into the correct position as it should as it was too loose. He simply screwed it in and the flashing light problem went away.


----------



## daytripper100

And how do you explain all the printers which refuse to print white ink? To complete 1 pass of white ink the printers constantly do head cleans. All the slagging Chris got on here was his own fault. If you read back on the thread you will see him blaming me for the flashing lights. Chris is a conman, he has done over a lot of people with his poorly made printers. He wanted me to pass on the printer to another one of his customers instead of fixing the issues but i would not do that on anyone. If Chris wanted to put this right he would refund or replace every printer but instead he continues to sell them knowing that they are faulty. He told me also that it was a brand new printer but he was buying used printers from ebay .


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Don't know anything about the white printing issue as I steer clear of using it as when I first bought mine Chris said I would have to do head cleans a lot so I only print on light colours. Was searching for another Epson that I could try and retro fit with a WIMS system which is the reason I found this thread in the first place. It does sound like a lot of people have been upset at the product they received from Chris but it's not my fault I'm happy with my printer. I was only stating that out of all the negative comments there was a positive.


----------



## daytripper100

Whatever Chris !


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

You seem convinced that I'm Chris. Can't believe the guy was that bad that just one person making a positive comment is deemed to be suspect. Not sure what else I can do to convince you I'm not him we just seem to be going round in circles. I'm sorry you had a bad experience with him, I personally didn't and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ben KDIS

Wow, looks like we dodged one hell of a bullet here. I was just googling about another seller on ebay and found this old thread. Had forgotten to post again about our experience with Chris.

We were very lucky to have gotten a refund on our order. After it was placed and after about 11 weeks of not recieving delivery, we asked for a refund. Which of course we were told would not be possible.

It was a very, very painful experience getting it and had to threaten to involve courts and involve the credit card company. Thankfully he ended up sending us our money back after weeks and weeks of excuses. It was an absolutely horrible experience.

Chris is very clever with his listings on Ebay. Because of the T&C's on collection only items - there is no coverage from ebay's buyer protection scheme. We were unable to get a refund through them at all. And presumeably for any of the poor people who did end up collecting - there would have been little ebay would do to cover a refund too. As it is deemed that you are checking it over on collection and confirming it is in working order.

Anyway has anyone found a UK based alternative for around £3k mark? We're still very interested in getting a machine and all the kit. I did find this guy on ebay - GB DTG Direct to Garment Printer,Digital Printer for both Black or White T-shirt | eBay

After the experience with Chris though, very, very wary of purchasing a DIY build again.


----------



## sodrisc

Ben KDIS said:


> Wow, looks like we dodged one hell of a bullet here. I was just googling about another seller on ebay and found this old thread. Had forgotten to post again about our experience with Chris.
> 
> We were very lucky to have gotten a refund on our order. After it was placed and after about 11 weeks of not recieving delivery, we asked for a refund. Which of course we were told would not be possible.
> 
> It was a very, very painful experience getting it and had to threaten to involve courts and involve the credit card company. Thankfully he ended up sending us our money back after weeks and weeks of excuses. It was an absolutely horrible experience.
> 
> Chris is very clever with his listings on Ebay. Because of the T&C's on collection only items - there is no coverage from ebay's buyer protection scheme. We were unable to get a refund through them at all. And presumeably for any of the poor people who did end up collecting - there would have been little ebay would do to cover a refund too. As it is deemed that you are checking it over on collection and confirming it is in working order.
> 
> Anyway has anyone found a UK based alternative for around £3k mark? We're still very interested in getting a machine and all the kit. I did find this guy on ebay - GB DTG Direct to Garment Printer,Digital Printer for both Black or White T-shirt | eBay
> 
> After the experience with Chris though, very, very wary of purchasing a DIY build again.


I have that printer, but mine is R3000 based, it works well. Im not sure i would go for an R2000 though tbh.


----------



## daytripper100

Hey Ben thank you for writing back with your experiences with Chris. My DTG from him is now a paper weight. It has done 200 prints (CMYK) and it's totally packed in. The platen does not move anymore . when you send a job, the print head prints but the platen doesn't move. 

Have you looked at the Spectra 3000 its USA based but i am sure you could get one sent over.


----------



## mediahound films

Ben KDIS said:


> I did find this guy on ebay - GB DTG Direct to Garment Printer,Digital Printer for both Black or White T-shirt | eBay
> .


Clearly the guy selling this setup has read this thread.... His opening gambit:
GB DTG PRINTER NOW WITH 1 YEAR WARRANTY​ DON'T LOOK ONLY CHEAPER,MAKE SURE YOU ARE INVESTING ON RIGHT PRODUCT
 WHAT HAPPENS AFTER FEW DAYS IF YOUR MACHINE STOPS & STARTS FLASHING RED LIGHTS & SELLER
 DOSEN'T HELP!


Made me laugh.....

SK

Shame it got like this as I was reading this thread from the beginning.. Clearly someone had a great idea and it went wrong...


----------



## fatfish2015seo

I don't know about this Printer clearly. I got message from somebody this machine work nicely. Output also very good.


----------



## jupitermoon

Ben KDIS said:


> Wow, looks like we dodged one hell of a bullet here. I was just googling about another seller on ebay and found this old thread. Had forgotten to post again about our experience with Chris.
> 
> We were very lucky to have gotten a refund on our order. After it was placed and after about 11 weeks of not recieving delivery, we asked for a refund. Which of course we were told would not be possible.
> 
> It was a very, very painful experience getting it and had to threaten to involve courts and involve the credit card company. Thankfully he ended up sending us our money back after weeks and weeks of excuses. It was an absolutely horrible experience.
> 
> Chris is very clever with his listings on Ebay. Because of the T&C's on collection only items - there is no coverage from ebay's buyer protection scheme. We were unable to get a refund through them at all. And presumeably for any of the poor people who did end up collecting - there would have been little ebay would do to cover a refund too. As it is deemed that you are checking it over on collection and confirming it is in working order.
> 
> Anyway has anyone found a UK based alternative for around £3k mark? We're still very interested in getting a machine and all the kit. I did find this guy on ebay - GB DTG Direct to Garment Printer,Digital Printer for both Black or White T-shirt | eBay
> 
> After the experience with Chris though, very, very wary of purchasing a DIY build again.



Hi ben, I have had 2 printers from chris now. Both Epson r2000. I think the problem with these altered printers is that they're not made to operate with the textile ink. That's what ruins them in the end. Also, no electrician will go within a mile of them. My second one the fuse went and the unfortunate thing is that the only person who knows to fix them is the person who made them.

I was considering getting one from that other dude on eBay but I can see that he also uses the epson r2000. From my experience that model just doesn't work well when being used to print DTG. So I would be wary, although the 1 yr warranty seems good. 

I am just biting the bullet and investing in an r-jet 5. I think the best way to go is getting a legit model that isn't going to break every 5 mins and even if something does go wrong, you have the support to get you through it. You definitely won't get a reliable printer for 3k, I wish you could. I'm investing everything I have in this r-jet 5 model.


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Well I've had no issues with mine that I bought from Chris but I must be the only one.....does that make my dtg printer rare....might be worth something.....A one of Chris built dtg that actually works! Lol


----------



## sodrisc

jupitermoon said:


> You definitely won't get a reliable printer for 3k, I wish you could.


yes you can the gbdtg printer when they were offering R3000 is almost exactly the same as the early spectras, they based it on the gbdtg design. I have had one since september, it still works fine.


----------



## mediahound films

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> Well I've had no issues with mine that I bought from Chris but I must be the only one.....does that make my dtg printer rare....might be worth something.....A one of Chris built dtg that actually works! Lol


Probably the best thing to do is get a pal who knows tech... an engineer and software type, to look it over and learn how it was put together. You could then assist everyone else with issues or even sell a servicing package?

SK


----------



## jupitermoon

Haha, I envy you! No hard feelings to chris, my first one worked for about 6 months but my second one only for 3. I think you just get what you pay for.


----------



## mediahound films

sodrisc said:


> I have had one since september, it still works fine.


Isn't this a bit sad... I would expect it to work for YEARS not MONTHS...

But then you have bought a frankenPrinter... And possibly why the tested/trusted DTG machines are upwards of £10K?

I applaud this Chris chap for designing a system and trying to come to market with it, I really do. There's not enough manufacturing going on in the UK these days. But you have to do saturation testing and as someone has said, if it proves to be "not fit for purpose" then you stop production. 

"you get what you pay for".... sad as it is, but basing your whole business on a "cheap" option and not having a method to fall back onto is a dangerous business model.... 

Hard times.... BTW, whats the price of the R-Jet 5 system... looks interesting but is that a standard printer lurking beneath that red exterior?


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

mediahound films said:


> Probably the best thing to do is get a pal who knows tech... an engineer and software type, to look it over and learn how it was put together. You could then assist everyone else with issues or even sell a servicing package?
> 
> SK


Yeah I don't fancy taking my working dtg apart plus I don't know anyone with enough knowledge to help me understand it if I did.


----------



## mediahound films

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> Yeah I don't fancy taking my working dtg apart plus I don't know anyone with enough knowledge to help me understand it if I did.


Good point.. It kinda relied on you having another source of income/printing...

But who knows, this time next week.......


----------



## sodrisc

mediahound films said:


> Isn't this a bit sad... I would expect it to work for YEARS not MONTHS...
> 
> But then you have bought a frankenPrinter... And possibly why the tested/trusted DTG machines are upwards of £10K?


do you write nonsense for a living ?


----------



## Ben KDIS

What is the going rate for an R-Jet then guys? 

We've spoken to the guys at Resolute before and they've been fantastic. Ideally I'm quite realistic on expectations for a machine in the 3k bracket, but we really just need something to get us started for a smaller investment. Then look at getting something UK based with full support further down the line.

I had seen in another thread that the Spectra guys might be doing UK reselling. Which would obviously be amazing. Seems to be on budget and has a proven track record. Can't seem to find any updates on that though.


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

mediahound films said:


> Good point.. It kinda relied on you having another source of income/printing...
> 
> But who knows, this time next week.......


Well the printer isn't my main source of income but I still wouldn't want to take it to bits unless it packed in.... like you say.... 'this time next week' lol


----------



## mediahound films

sodrisc said:


> do you write nonsense for a living ?


I am a script writer, so yes.... But to pull apart your insult....

When I purchase something I expect at least a 1 year warranty. When purchasing a piece of business equipment I expect it to last a great deal longer. My heatpress, printer and cutter all come highly recommended and supported by other customers and suppliers..

I was likening the Epson-hybrid-hand-made-contraption to the monster created from several parts by Dr. Frankenstein. Its a good book, you should read it... And my suggestion that a company that has designed, tested, trialled and marketed a machine will probably charge more than one produced my someone out of their garage. If you are prepared to take a chance on something like this then there is always a chance it wont go well. 

But then I thought it quicker to write what I did originally...?


----------



## mediahound films

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> Well the printer isn't my main source of income but I still wouldn't want to take it to bits unless it packed in.... like you say.... 'this time next week' lol


well there you go... another revenue stream.... when it happens... But as YOU say... count your blessings and print while the sun shines... I assume it doesn't make hay? hehe


----------



## mediahound films

Ben KDIS said:


> What is the going rate for an R-Jet then guys?
> 
> We've spoken to the guys at Resolute before and they've been fantastic. Ideally I'm quite realistic on expectations for a machine in the 3k bracket, but we really just need something to get us started for a smaller investment. Then look at getting something UK based with full support further down the line.
> 
> I had seen in another thread that the Spectra guys might be doing UK reselling. Which would obviously be amazing. Seems to be on budget and has a proven track record. Can't seem to find any updates on that though.


Hi BEN, I was asking the same thing.. is that the rough ballpark for the R-Jet, about £3k?

SK


----------



## jupitermoon

mediahound films said:


> Hi BEN, I was asking the same thing.. is that the rough ballpark for the R-Jet, about £3k?
> 
> SK


brand new ones cost between 11k - 12k depending where you're from. 
You'd be lucky to get a 2nd hand one of less than 7k


----------



## sodrisc

mediahound films said:


> When I purchase something I expect at least a 1 year warranty. When purchasing a piece of business equipment I expect it to last a great deal longer. My heatpress, printer and cutter all come highly recommended and supported by other customers and suppliers..
> 
> I was likening the Epson-hybrid-hand-made-contraption to the monster created from several parts by Dr. Frankenstein. Its a good book, you should read it... And my suggestion that a company that has designed, tested, trialled and marketed a machine will probably charge more than one produced my someone out of their garage. If you are prepared to take a chance on something like this then there is always a chance it wont go well.
> 
> But then I thought it quicker to write what I did originally...?


You are commenting on a machine you clearly know nothing about.


----------



## mediahound films

jupitermoon said:


> brand new ones cost between 11k - 12k depending where you're from.
> You'd be lucky to get a 2nd hand one of less than 7k


Cheers Jupiter,

I was looking at the one that Pencarrie have in their Academy, whilst looking at blank samples last week. They said theirs was about £10k to get going but I didn't get a name or model.. So it's about £10k to get going in DTG then?

SK


----------



## jupitermoon

Ben KDIS said:


> What is the going rate for an R-Jet then guys?
> 
> We've spoken to the guys at Resolute before and they've been fantastic. Ideally I'm quite realistic on expectations for a machine in the 3k bracket, but we really just need something to get us started for a smaller investment. Then look at getting something UK based with full support further down the line.
> 
> I had seen in another thread that the Spectra guys might be doing UK reselling. Which would obviously be amazing. Seems to be on budget and has a proven track record. Can't seem to find any updates on that though.


If you can afford it, they go for about 12k + VAT. I don't really know how anyone starting up could afford that. I managed (by sheer luck) to get a clean 2nd hand model from someone from manchester. Flying over tomorrow to get trained in using it and to check it out. I would love to buy a new one but just can't afford it. Keep your eyes out for a similar deal! I've noticed other people on here buying 2nd hand and models work fantastic but just be sure to go and test it out first. 

I've done a lot of research and it seems like an amazing model, very reliable with a great team of experts to help you out if anything goes wrong. Unlike the r2000 model, where you can't really find any help when something goes wrong.


----------



## Ben KDIS

mediahound films said:


> Hi BEN, I was asking the same thing.. is that the rough ballpark for the R-Jet, about £3k?
> 
> SK


Hey dude. No clue on the price myself. I've seen some second hand models on ebay for about £3-4k. They look like Epson 4000 with some customisation. I know the Spectra's are about $3k. What that would equate to with a UK price model I am not sure though. 

Let me know if you find anything suitable, I'll do the same.


----------



## mediahound films

sodrisc said:


> You are commenting on a machine you clearly know nothing about.


Really Steve?

When I googled Epson R2000 and R3000 they are for sale as inkjet printers. I can't see anywhere any mention of garment printing or DTG solutions?
Perhaps I don't know what i'm talking about....

I'd suggest anyone having problems should contact Epson as surely they will offer support?


----------



## Ben KDIS

For anyone else interested, the guy at GBDTG on ebay has also offered to let me go and see one working when he has a demo unit. We'll see.....


----------



## mediahound films

Ben KDIS said:


> Let me know if you find anything suitable, I'll do the same.


Cheers, I'm happy with dye sub and vinyl at present but always looking at other solutions... Seems they are a lot more to buy new, but then a carefully looked-after second-hand one may be just as good..

oh and that's a good step with actually visiting the workshop.. Perhaps you can ask to see YOUR one working rather than a demo unit!?
Good luck, keep printing..

SK


----------



## Ben KDIS

jupitermoon said:


> If you can afford it, they go for about 12k + VAT.


That's definitely out of our budget range too. We're really looking for a starter machine, with a view to getting something like a Resolute machine further down the line.


----------



## mediahound films

jupitermoon said:


> If you can afford it, they go for about 12k + VAT. I don't really know how anyone starting up could afford that. I managed (by sheer luck) to get a clean 2nd hand model from someone from manchester. Flying over tomorrow to get trained in using it and to check it out. I would love to buy a new one but just can't afford it. Keep your eyes out for a similar deal! I've noticed other people on here buying 2nd hand and models work fantastic but just be sure to go and test it out first.
> 
> I've done a lot of research and it seems like an amazing model, very reliable with a great team of experts to help you out if anything goes wrong. Unlike the r2000 model, where you can't really find any help when something goes wrong.


 Well done on finding one like that! I hope the UK weather is kind to you it's been hot and cold so enjoy your training.. I suppose £15k is a reasonable startup for a business, but certainly not for a home business startup... I've put £5k into mine and that involved £1k of stock.

Keep everyone up to speed on how it works out and how the shipping went. We'll all be listening..

SK


----------



## sodrisc

mediahound films said:


> Really Steve?
> 
> When I googled Epson R2000 and R3000 they are for sale as inkjet printers. I can't see anywhere any mention of garment printing or DTG solutions?
> Perhaps I don't know what i'm talking about....
> 
> I'd suggest anyone having problems should contact Epson as surely they will offer support?


Ganesh who runs gbdtg has his own business premises (i have been there) he offers a one year warranty, after that you can still contact them for support, just like any other commercial dtg. The printer he sells has almost the same electronics as the original spectra, they used his design. So he is still some twat making lemons in the garage to you ?

It seems the people on this thread are struggling to purchase a high end dtg, this is a decent solution. When i started out i made my own dtg, it was a pain in the *** to run, but run it i did for two years and i saved up fro a brother gt3. I picked up the r3000 as a backup and i have used it a fair amount and its till works, no it hasnt run for years but then they havent been out for years either. I have no commercial interest in the printer, im just an end user who rates it. Personally i wouldnt pay 10k+ for a modified epson no matter who made it, especially a used one.


----------



## jupitermoon

I know some places rent them out? You could try that. Especially if you just want to see if it's definitely for you.


----------



## mediahound films

sodrisc said:


> Ganesh who runs gbdtg has his own business premises .... So he is still some twat making lemons in the garage to you ?.


 Right Mate, we are talking at crossed purposes as I was referring to the Chris chap who built the machine that the thread-starter referred to... I was interested in the ebay ad for GBDTG because the seller had clearly read this thread as he was referring to "machine that flash red lights" which early posters had mentioned was a problem with Chris's machines...

I clearly offended you and GBDTG and I hope this has cleared it up... But perhaps a little less aggression and swearing? 

SK


----------



## sodrisc

mediahound films said:


> Right Mate, we are talking at crossed purposes as I was referring to the Chris chap who built the machine that the thread-starter referred to... I was interested in the ebay ad for GBDTG because the seller had clearly read this thread as he was referring to "machine that flash red lights" which early posters had mentioned was a problem with Chris's machines...
> 
> I clearly offended you and GBDTG and I hope this has cleared it up... But perhaps a little less aggression and swearing?
> 
> SK


as i said you were clearly commenting on a machine you knew nothing about, and twat isnt a sear word precious.


----------



## mediahound films

sodrisc said:


> as i said you were clearly commenting on a machine you knew nothing about, and twat isnt a sear word precious.


Well done, you've proved what we were all thinking....


----------



## jupitermoon

mediahound films said:


> Well done on finding one like that! I hope the UK weather is kind to you it's been hot and cold so enjoy your training.. I suppose £15k is a reasonable startup for a business, but certainly not for a home business startup... I've put £5k into mine and that involved £1k of stock.
> 
> Keep everyone up to speed on how it works out and how the shipping went. We'll all be listening..
> 
> SK


Thankyou! I'll keep you all posted. There are some definite crossed wires on this thread. I'm not suggesting people go and buy a modified epson for over 10k, i'm talking about the resolute printers. 
You will get there though, I started out with 1,500 in my bank account and I started an online clothing business with all my own designs and now i'm happily working for myself and getting a decent wage. Just takes a lot of patience - its crazy the money you can make when your dtg is working as it should. They are great for making profit. 
I'm from Belfast so i'm just flying to manchester to get trained/check it out then he's going to ship me it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sodrisc

that you know little to nothing about dtg, yep, i think your right.


----------



## mediahound films

jupitermoon said:


> Thankyou! I'll keep you all posted. There are some definite crossed wires on this thread. I'm not suggesting people go and buy a modified epson for over 10k, i'm talking about the resolute printers.
> You will get there though, I started out with 1,500 in my bank account and I started an online clothing business with all my own designs and now i'm happily working for myself and getting a decent wage. Just takes a lot of patience - its crazy the money you can make when your dtg is working as it should. They are great for making profit.
> I'm from Belfast so i'm just flying to manchester to get trained/check it out then he's going to ship me it. Fingers crossed!


Well done on getting there... I'm just loving the journey, as you said. Money to be made everywhere.. Hence i'll stick to Dye Sub and vinyl as i'm happy with the process and don't print on many dark fabrics... but i'm always keen to look at something else... I'm still with DTG over Oki white toner printing and that's a huge difference in costs..

happy learning!

SK


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

mediahound films said:


> well there you go... another revenue stream.... when it happens... But as YOU say... count your blessings and print while the sun shines... I assume it doesn't make hay? hehe


No but it prints cracking tshirts!


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

sodrisc said:


> I have that printer, but mine is R3000 based, it works well. Im not sure i would go for an R2000 though tbh.


Is the WIMS system on this printer any good? Downside to my Epson dtg is that it has no WIMS and I'm reluctant to put white ink in it incase it knackers the print head. Was looking to buy another dtg to splice it with an old viper WIMS but if this works just as well I may look into buying one of these.


----------



## sodrisc

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> Is the WIMS system on this printer any good? Downside to my Epson dtg is that it has no WIMS and I'm reluctant to put white ink in it incase it knackers the print head. Was looking to buy another dtg to splice it with an old viper WIMS but if this works just as well I may look into buying one of these.


It does have the wims but I have opted for the bagged ink system on there so its not needed, i got the bags and connectors etc shipped over from dtgprinterparts in the states.


----------



## GBdtgPro1

Hi,just wanted to make you clear,R3000 is discontinued from few months ago so that i'm doing on R2000.R2000 is also a very good engine.Resolute R Jet i3 also using R2000 engine.The error problem depends on the main electronic controller board they use inside and the how they done modification with the printer.I make MCU board myself,which is very stable,no errors,perfect graphic registration.i've already sold around 10 DTG machines using R2000 engine and my customer feedback are positive.It seems much easier to maintenance then R3000.
To be honest,any machine can stop working any time,but you need a good support and free repairing service.Never buy any DTG Printer without Warranty.


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

sodrisc said:


> It does have the wims but I have opted for the bagged ink system on there so its not needed, i got the bags and connectors etc shipped over from dtgprinterparts in the states.


How does the bagged ink system negate the need for the WIMS? Also what sort of cost savings can you expect to get by using the bagged ink?


----------



## daytripper100

GBdtgPro1 said:


> Hi,just wanted to make you clear,R3000 is discontinued from few months ago so that i'm doing on R2000.R2000 is also a very good engine.Resolute R Jet i3 also using R2000 engine.The error problem depends on the main electronic controller board they use inside and the how they done modification with the printer.I make MCU board myself,which is very stable,no errors,perfect graphic registration.i've already sold around 10 DTG machines using R2000 engine and my customer feedback are positive.It seems much easier to maintenance then R3000.
> To be honest,any machine can stop working any time,but you need a good support and free repairing service.Never buy any DTG Printer without Warranty.


Would you sell me a MCU board ?


----------



## Smalzstein

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> How does the bagged ink system negate the need for the WIMS? Also what sort of cost savings can you expect to get by using the bagged ink?


Bagged ink is better because you always have fresh ink, and it's not exposed to air.

In WIMS you are adding more white to previous white so you are adding new ink to old ink and also wims need air flow to work porperly. The included filters would never purify the ink enough because low micron filter would clog after couple of days of usage. Bagged ink is usualy filtered with 0.5 - 1 micron filter, WIMS filters are typicaly 10 - 20 micron. Also bagged ink is often degased so it furhter improves ink flow.

Mxing bagged ink is also very easy just squishj the bag couple of times, also becuase it's pressurised TO2 seperates a bit slower.

And one more thing - R2000 is really terrible printer for DTG and R3000 (and it's succesor P600) is far more supperior. That's becuase:

- R3000 has pressurised ink delivery system, that helps with ink flow.
- R3000 don't do head cleans after reset. R2000 will reset and headclean every couple of shirts. That's hundrets of bucks a month down the drain in ink and downtime.


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Smalzstein said:


> Bagged ink is better because you always have fresh ink, and it's not exposed to air.
> 
> In WIMS you are adding more white to previous white so you are adding new ink to old ink and also wims need air flow to work porperly. The included filters would never purify the ink enough because low micron filter would clog after couple of days of usage. Bagged ink is usualy filtered with 0.5 - 1 micron filter, WIMS filters are typicaly 10 - 20 micron. Also bagged ink is often degased so it furhter improves ink flow.
> 
> Mxing bagged ink is also very easy just squishj the bag couple of times, also becuase it's pressurised TO2 seperates a bit slower.
> 
> And one more thing - R2000 is really terrible printer for DTG and R3000 (and it's succesor P600) is far more supperior. That's becuase:
> 
> - R3000 has pressurised ink delivery system, that helps with ink flow.
> - R3000 don't do head cleans after reset. R2000 will reset and headclean every couple of shirts. That's hundrets of bucks a month down the drain in ink and downtime.


Well mine doesn't do a head clean unless I tell it to.


----------



## daytripper100

PurpleMonkey77 said:


> Well mine doesn't do a head clean unless I tell it to.



You must have a special printer then , All R2000 (DTG or not) Are known for crazy head cleans


----------



## UKtshirtsretro

hi
any one on here bought this printer here?

GB DTG based on R3000.

im interested in getting this one, but was hoping for some reviews if anyone has it.

*GB DTG Printer,Digital TShirt Printer for Light or Dark Garments / R3000 engine | eBay


*
thanks


----------



## UKtshirtsretro

daytripper100 said:


> Yes he is from Essex, Southend. Chris has used many ebay ids , It's easy just call the number in the listing . Chris thinks he is smart changing ids , Telling people he went bust ??? Trying to get back in the game selling his disco printers (Constant flashing lights) . I am just sickened that he found another victim .
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t456930-3.html
> 
> These posts on the t-shirt forums obviously aren't catching enough attention !! As people are still getting burnt by him .
> 
> I also see he has gone into UV printing so people look out
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYO6qVSlCDg
> 
> cjellwood


hi
i found that listing here

DTG T-Shirt Printer Epson R2000 A3 CMYK+WWWW COMES WITH INK!! CYMK | eBay

is this the same guy?

i was going to go look but if it its dodgy, i won't.

Also, there is that seller GB DTG in Wembley, but they don't have a demo system they can show.

if anyone knows any r3000 DTG sellers let me know
thanks


----------



## jupitermoon

I have had 2 from Chris, both broke down in just over half a year, save your money and invest elsewhere.


----------



## daytripper100

Keep your money pal , Chris is not a good guy to deal with, My printer broke down as well.


----------



## GBdtgPro1

Hello,Demo is available now,please contact me.


----------



## aztone

Dragonblood said:


> Hello There
> 
> I was buy The One Printer from cjellwood and i tell is great.
> Small amount of time, ink, money and you have great professional T-Shirt.
> 
> Colleague came to me with a beautiful brand new printer, explained to me everything, showed pomnoc it was very useful but if someone tries to do something Conversely let it be no surprise that he does not go.
> Here is some picture.
> 
> [media]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/zebatka/website/ebay/DSC00113.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/zebatka/website/ebay/DSC00112.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg129/zebatka/website/ebay/DSC00111.jpg[/media]
> Thank You cjellwood


Does this print on dark garments..


----------



## spiderx1

F2000 comes on a white ink version and a cmyk only version. Only real diff is the ink supply that comes with it and some labeling. You designate the printer as either one or the other. There is no going back however. 
The selection is permanent. 
So, yes it prints on dark shirts using the white version. Does a great job.


----------



## jackdory

daytripper100 said:


> Keep your money pal , Chris is not a good guy to deal with, My printer broke down as well.


I got one off him as well 2 years ago completely broken in 6months. His help was take a photo of the back of it. That was it. I have a general error message and it wont print. If you take into account all the head cleans, ink wasted along with time and t shirts with ink dripped all over them. Just don't. 

I got another from GBdtgPro1 and a year later is still running fine, hardly any wasted ink very few spoiled t shirts and is like a sports car next to a scapper. Uses a r3000 print head and ink refill involves pressing a button no mess or time wasted. 

Do not buy from Chris Simbits.


----------



## daytripper100

I have heard great reports about GBdtg i wish i went down that route to start with. I have bought the spectra avenger shield and going to make my own with the new Epson p600.


----------



## cjellwood

Can anyone here who is slagging off the printer show everyone a picture of it? Lets see a picture of your printer that you are so sad about sitting on your table broken and not working

One guy with many accounts I think


----------



## cjellwood

jupitermoon said:


> I have had 2 from Chris, both broke down in just over half a year, save your money and invest elsewhere.


Can you show a picture of two of your printers, or even one? Probably not.


----------



## jupitermoon

Eh.. The only reason I came to this site was to seek advice because you stopped replying to my emails. I don't even use your printers now I have an rjet5 and I've had it since august...


----------



## daytripper100

Your getting worse Chris . I will post a video of you're printer in full action tomorrow .


----------



## jackdory

cjellwood said:


> Can anyone here who is slagging off the printer show everyone a picture of it? Lets see a picture of your printer that you are so sad about sitting on your table broken and not working
> 
> One guy with many accounts I think



So you can answer an anonymous thread on here but ignore my texts, calls and emails, and to quote Game of Thrones "SHAME" 

I hope this photo helps some other people not get involved with you.


----------



## daytripper100

I will post a video just to prove how bad your machines are chris but in the meantime here's a pic of your DTG lying on my floor still with a t-shirt loaded after a failed print . This is how messed up your printers really are . One big ink mess!!!!


----------



## daytripper100

But yet your still selling them - Ebay id beckymushroom (read the small print on the listing !!!! PayPal not accepted !!!!) I wonder why ??

DTG T-Shirt Printer Epson R2000 A3 CMYK+WWWW COMES WITH INK!! CYMK £1950 | eBay


----------



## jackdory

daytripper100 said:


> But yet your still selling them - Ebay id beckymushroom
> 
> DTG T-Shirt Printer Epson R2000 A3 CMYK+WWWW COMES WITH INK!! CYMK £1950 | eBay



I don't know if that's him as Chris lives in Southend I think.


----------



## daytripper100

Yes he is behind that listing i looked into it


----------



## jackdory

Dear Chris

I note with a sad heart that you logged on 4 days ago perhaps looking for redemption, maybe somebody to talk to, maybe to gather the pieces of you shattered reputation, anyway proof is always metered out by your peers. I would suggest if you wanted to mend bridges you would attempt to rectify your past bad behavior and offer solutions and stop selling your badly designed machines here is your chance in an open forum.......


----------



## DAMBO666

i wish i had seen all of this before i bought this printer, Chris has been very good with me and allays helped when i had a problem. Things were good at first but then my printer just kept having unknown errors all the time that were just random. Now my printer dose not work and i can not now get hold of him to fix it . Like many it seems mine is also gathering dust. i managed to get in contact with him 16/08/2015 by email and he logged into my pc to see what was wrong with the printer . We spoke about getting it fixed but now all communication is now dead. 

Dose anyone know anyone who can fix or repair this Custom Build


----------



## daytripper100

Hey DAMBO666 , Chris can't sort this out by connecting to your pc . He does this useless things to make out he is trying to sort the problem out. Once he gets to his last he then cuts coms with you. I could not get him off the phone when i purchased one of his disco printers . He tried his best to get me to pay through bank transfer rather than paypal . He then stalled the sale coming up with all sorts of excuses and by the time i actually got the machine and put up with his Bull S%&T the paypal protection was over. He offered me 10% off if i paid with bank transfer and when i said i would pay with paypal he said you are going with the untrustworthy option LOL ! Anyway get a pic up as Chris has requested images of his broken printers for some reason. What errors are you getting on your printer?


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Hers a pic of my DTG that I bought from Chris over a year ago. Still in full working order.


----------



## crimsonblue

What type of ink do you recommend with a R2000 DTG? I am going to set up a CISS system. Thanks!


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Well it would have to be textile ink to print on garments. I've used all types from cheap stuff to expensive stuff and I can't say I've noticed a difference in how they look. Personal preference plus how much profit you want to make.


----------



## daytripper100

Show us it printing white Chris ?


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

Are you still under the assumption that I am Chris? I am not. I don't use white in my printer as it doesn't have WIMS system and I don't want to waste ink by doing head cleans. Quite happy using mine for white and grey tees at the minute.


----------



## DAMBO666

im looking on ebay for hopefully someone who can fix my printer. At the moment there is 3 different sellers of this type of printer will hopefully get sorted. What are the rest of you doing about yours? just leaving it to get more dust on ?

Ive allways used Firebird inks great vivid color , and also the cheap ebay ink which is also good from a guy called smart ink Project


----------



## DAMBO666

daytripper100 said:


> I will post a video just to prove how bad your machines are chris but in the meantime here's a pic of your DTG lying on my floor still with a t-shirt loaded after a failed print . This is how messed up your printers really are . One big ink mess!!!!



That looks very bad have to say that has never happened mines allways been tech Problems


----------



## PurpleMonkey77

What are your problems? I had a few with mine originally but Chris sorted them. I might be able to help or suggest what the issue might be.


----------



## Denisssss

Hi everyone......could any of you tell me if its possible to get the AcroRip somewhere for free..???

I would like to give it one more try but since I reinstalled my windows now I cant use the acrorip :-/

I still have the setup file, so its installed on my book but its not "activated".

It would really help me.....thanks a lot..!!!


----------



## Denisssss

My mail is: 

[email protected]


Thanks.


----------



## daytripper100

Is this a new website Chris Affordable Hight Quality DTG Flatbed Printer


----------



## teeshirtsdesigns

I was going to buy the one on ebay from beckymushroom but having read this I don't think I will bother.


----------



## gameonky

we have an Epson 2000 DTG printer we haven't had any trouble with it at all we bought it at the end of July 2015 and didn't open our shop until December 2015 so our printer is basically brand new we are going to sell it for $15,000 if anybody is interested


----------



## teeshirtsdesigns

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dtg-printer-Epson-R3000-with-refillable-cartridges-/111890753782
What does everyone think of this??
Thanks


----------



## teeshirtsdesigns

What about becky mushroom?


----------



## markfla11

hi please contact me on email [email protected] as I have bought one of these R2000 DTG off him only in Dec and it constantly now gives 2 warning lights and he says Ive burnt printhead and I have no comeback.
Mark 07817 587289


----------



## markfla11

I have bought one of these R2000 DTG off Chris, paying cash after a paypal deposit, only in Dec and just 6 weeks later it constantly now gives 2 warning lights and he says Ive burnt printhead and I have no comeback.
Ive tried to speak by phone to his collegue but just get, 'Your fault' and tried email but now get no reply.

Having bought it from Chris he sent another person to deliver it to me, from Leeds, Neil. Then started saying my dealing was with Neil not him, although as far as im concerned I bought it from him via his ebay advert, which is still available.

Having today been told 'buy a new machine its cheaper to sort my problem out', I will go to the small claims courts.

I'm glad I found this forum which will support my claim and I today was given an address for Chris, from his 'salesman' Neil. So will of course keep you updated on any outcome.
Mark


----------



## daytripper100

Beckymushroom is selling Chris printers mate . Keep well away . I posted about this before looks like he has got a mate selling them now as he has been named and shamed lol. They are crooks !!!


----------



## DAMBO666

Mark please keepn me up to date with it, i managded to get a new converted printer which lassted about a month then the head burnt out, as i thort rather than puting the machine in the Bin id try fixing it . Not worth it . Last time i spoke to him was last month and i was then put on to the new guy in leeds. As chirs told me he has nothing to do with the custom build DTG Machine anymore . The new guy in leeds is refusing to deal with me


----------



## daytripper100

Hey guys i urge everyone who has bought a printer to leave their review on the ebay reviews section on the beckymushroom listing. It made me laugh to see the comment CjScamwood left haha 


Probably the best for price
Dont listen to negative comments written by competition. Over 400 of these machines are in action today and have been chugging away for upto 3 years without fail. The printer unit is replaceable and base is non breakable so how can it be a bad printer? It is practically the best DTG printer ever made



DTG T-Shirt Printer Epson 1500w A3 Colour and White ready (Flatbed printer) | eBay


----------



## daytripper100

SCAMWOOD - Screenshot - Ebay UK - BEWARE!!!!


----------



## layercake

folks sorry to hear of all your troubles, i came across this thread as im looking to purchase a dtg printer, im glad i came across this forum may have saved me some money and countless issues


----------



## jupitermoon

Do not buy a DTG printer unless you are willing to spend thousands on repairs as they are very tricky and parts cost a bomb. I have one of the most expensive machines on the market and it still acts up.


----------



## layercake

Whats the alternative? do you mean the dedicated DTG printers? are the Epson custom built ones better?


----------



## jupitermoon

EPSON custom built ones are even worse because nobody will touch it when it inevitably breaks. 

Get a good idea of what you are doing if you plan to purchase one. Maintenance is the most important thing.


----------



## crea8media

Just thought I would drop a post in here I have had the cjellwood R2000 DTG for 2 years. Its ok it works but it has some major downfalls. If you really want to do DTG do it properly and buy a purpose built printer for this. I have never used white printing for this.

I have found ways to get round all of the issues with this printer (by myself) here are a few points you should know before buying this printer if you are considering it:

1. It will require LOTS of maintenence, manually flushing the head & nozzles, cleaning the underside of the head, rinsing the pads underneath where the head rests. Doing a head clean will not do much with DTG ink its too thick for this printer, you have to use a syringe with plastic tubing attached to the nozzle to force cleaning fluid through the head.

2. If you want a decent image you have to print it twice, printing the image once looks awful

3. I have found if you open the rip software before you send the tray back and press print you wont get the two flashing lights, if you do clear the job and try again.

4. If you have constant flashing lights you need to reset the waste counter

If you are serious about garment printing dont bother with this, I have profited with this printer but overall you can waste a day cleaning it trying to get it working properly, and the fact you have to print everything twice is no good for production.

I am going to find another use for this printer, not sure what yet but sticking to normal inks.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## SignPro27

ok so here is it straight... I have had the DTG about 18 months in that time I have gone thru 32 white ink cartridges... in that same time I have gone thru 3 yellow 3 magenta 3 cyan and 5 black... at 225.00 per ink cartridge you do the math.. and YES i said 32 white ink cartridges.. You MUST flush system every month or you WILL have head issues. I have already had my white heads replaced once. I have spent a good year perfecting the shirts to use with the correct pre treat the correct amount of pre treat and the best way to dry pre treat as well as how to use my viper pre treat machine.. The Epson printer itself can give you some amazing products to sell .. but you need the right client for this to be profitable you can not and you will not compete successfully with a screen printer using this machine there cost per shirt will be much less than you can afford to do and compete.. i paid 14k for printer and I think 7 K for viper pre treat machine... dont buy for a hobby the printer must run every day must be cleaned every week ... hope this helped let me know if you need more info... good luck hope you decide whats best for you and it works out


----------



## clearmountain

Did you purcahse it? Quality?


----------



## Revan

Hey that is my printer


----------

